# Large Retic Enclosure



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

hey all this is my thread showing the working progress of my new retic enclosure in the cellar.

the overall size is 9 foot long by 4 foot wide by just over 6 foot high.


----------



## Rybee (Nov 13, 2011)

Subscribed :2thumb:

Good luck!


----------



## steve d (Aug 9, 2009)

BigBaz said:


> hey all this is my thread showing the working progress of my new retic enclosure in the cellar.
> 
> the overall size is 9 foot long by 4 foot wide by just over 6 foot high.
> 
> ...


thats a great startin point mate,have fun building it:2thumb:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

a very good use of space!! shelfs in here i take it also ?? :2thumb:


----------



## snewchybewchy (Mar 23, 2010)

wat size of retic is going into that ? you got a photo of wat it looks like from the outside ?


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

motorhead said:


> a very good use of space!! shelfs in here i take it also ?? :2thumb:


yeh hopefully 



snewchybewchy said:


> wat size of retic is going into that ? you got a photo of wat it looks like from the outside ?


its a 12 foot ish male.

its the old coal store in the cellar so thats it


----------



## snewchybewchy (Mar 23, 2010)

BigBaz said:


> yeh hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
didnt think people still had coal stores your house must be pretty old


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

snewchybewchy said:


> didnt think people still had coal stores your house must be pretty old



the house was built in 1889


----------



## MrMorelia (Apr 15, 2011)

looking forward to seeing how this turns out Baz. :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

This will be a good one!!


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

BigBaz said:


> hey all this is my thread showing the working progress of my new retic enclosure in the cellar.
> 
> the overall size is 9 foot long by 4 foot wide by just over 6 foot high.
> 
> ...



Thats gonna look awesome :2thumb: ..BUT in the spirit of RFUK...i hope you're gonna put a guard on that bulb :lol2:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

update pix of the setup almost done now


----------



## MrMorelia (Apr 15, 2011)

Coming on nicely there mate your retic is certainly going to appreciate the space in there :2thumb:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

MrMorelia said:


> Coming on nicely there mate your retic is certainly going to appreciate the space in there :2thumb:


thanks i just need to finish the electrics and im a done snakes should be in asap


----------



## steve d (Aug 9, 2009)

BigBaz said:


> thanks i just need to finish the electrics and im a done snakes should be in asap


very nice mate your well on your way,look forward to seeing her in there:2thumb:


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Well somebody was busy yesterday lol.

Looking good mate.


----------



## snewchybewchy (Mar 23, 2010)

BigBaz said:


> update pix of the setup almost done now
> 
> image
> image
> ...


that looks great how do you heat it ?


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

Demonlude said:


> Well somebody was busy yesterday lol.
> 
> Looking good mate.



:lol2: just abit different from when u saw it mate.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

snewchybewchy said:


> that looks great how do you heat it ?



atm i have 2x 250w infra red bulbs for the basking spot and a 250w tubular heater for the background heat, just testing it atm


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

Nicely done man, looks pretty neat to me


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i think you need a fake rock background:lol2:

looks ace: victory:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

a few updated pix now i have cleaned up the electrics installation.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks very good, how about a nice big branch in there for her to climb on?


----------



## aaron1989 (Jul 23, 2010)

theres a hoor of a lot of bark or chips in there lol looks ace tho mate , cracking job :no1:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

corny girl said:


> Looks very good, how about a nice big branch in there for her to climb on?


the plan is to put rocks etc on the base and some wood but keep the height quite clear to make it easier to get in. one thing i want to do at some point is to secure some branches to the walls at the side 



aaron1989 said:


> theres a hoor of a lot of bark or chips in there lol looks ace tho mate , cracking job :no1:


in total about 480 litres


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

lookin mint bud

would love to see the look on a burglers boat race if they found that room

:gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: 

:help:

:lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Put a hatchling Retic in there :lol2:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

finally finished

still on the hunt for some rocks and branches to finish it off and a few more plants


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

BigBaz said:


> hey all this is my thread showing the working progress of my new retic enclosure in the cellar.
> 
> the overall size is 9 foot long by 4 foot wide by just over 6 foot high.
> 
> ...


cant wait to c finish product
ed


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

here the setup complete


















and here is my male in it


----------



## rickwd (Oct 23, 2010)

looks awsome get a massive water bowl in there :lol2:


----------



## Carla-Marie (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks fab, would he/she not benefit from some really big branches? You could maximise the space that way.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

here he is making use of his space










DSC06751.jpg picture by snakeman52 - Photobucket


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

crackin job!! :2thumb:


----------



## snewchybewchy (Mar 23, 2010)

BigBaz said:


> here he is making use of his space
> 
> image
> 
> DSC06751.jpg picture by snakeman52 - Photobucket


 
that looks brilliant man also beautiful python


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks he is feeding 2morro so ill post a few more pix


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nice :no1:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

PrimalUrges said:


> Very nice :no1:



thanks alot bud.

he is a real gent still very tame which has shocked me


----------



## scottswald (Aug 9, 2010)

very nice baz, he will thrive in there


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

He's beautiful, and so is his enclosure


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

that looks absolutely amazing!
(perhaps I need to house hunt for a house with a cellar!!)

Looking at your electricals, and the boxes you've put around them ... are they okay for the humidity levels (I know nothing about retics, what humidity are they in), or if the snake takes a wee on them?

How on earth do you feed the snake?

Looking forward to seeing the photos once you have the branches/rocks installed.

out of interest - do you offer a day/night light cycle?


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

dcap said:


> that looks absolutely amazing!
> (perhaps I need to house hunt for a house with a cellar!!)
> 
> Looking at your electricals, and the boxes you've put around them ... are they okay for the humidity levels (I know nothing about retics, what humidity are they in), or if the snake takes a wee on them?
> ...



thats the reason i bought the house cellar and attic.

the electrics are all in exterior plug units, so should be fine.

i open the door for feeding and place the food item on a plastic box lid and then shut the door again.


----------



## brumboa (Dec 30, 2011)

House Party at yours? Could send the nosey neighbours down the cellar to get some 'beers' 

Great use of space, looks awesome!


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

brumboa said:


> House Party at yours? Could send the nosey neighbours down the cellar to get some 'beers'
> 
> Great use of space, looks awesome!



sounds like a great plan, my neighbours are noisy sods, might help keep them quiet :whistling2:


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

:censor:ing quality mate!


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

alexwilliamsreptiles said:


> :censor:ing quality mate!


:lol2: thanks bud, ill post some new pix 2morro its looking better now


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

started cladding the walls, save abit of electricity and the OSB Boards looks fab


----------



## BoaBurmCorn! (Jan 3, 2012)

I like it mate!
How much did it all cost roughly with heat etc?
Now all you need is a sign saying 'Valuables downstairs'
Leave your front door open


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

all the wood, insulation and electrics etc probably came to around £300 ish


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

BigBaz said:


> all the wood, insulation and electrics etc probably came to around £300 ish


compared to a BIG viv ... that is a bargain!
(plus the door cost I guess, but still, good deal)


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

dcap said:


> compared to a BIG viv ... that is a bargain!
> (plus the door cost I guess, but still, good deal)


i think with all the costing of getting the cellar damp proof and central heating in there the cost would be about £800 and the door was free just need some new glass for it.

bargain in my eyes tho. massive space for him to relax in.

only 3 more huge enclosures left to build all going in the loft


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

looks gud wat uve dun there baz but its not sumthin i wud do myself, i wud of gone lyk a zoo type display, do yu jus walk in there with ur normal footwear or do yu wear them foot bags? jus thinkin abwt cross-tamination frm outside in ur tank eg. dog shit ( it cud happen lol) n vice versa


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

BigBaz said:


> started cladding the walls, save abit of electricity and the OSB Boards looks fab
> 
> image


looks good, good use of space:2thumb: and OSB boards are my fav, last ages even without varnish. i like the look of them better than any other wood aswell


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

Carlos said:


> looks gud wat uve dun there baz but its not sumthin i wud do myself, i wud of gone lyk a zoo type display, do yu jus walk in there with ur normal footwear or do yu wear them foot bags? jus thinkin abwt cross-tamination frm outside in ur tank eg. dog shit ( it cud happen lol) n vice versa


a zoo display wud have been good but the enclosure isnt big enough for that, id lose to much space by trying aswel.
this way he gets ALOT of space and i can still get into him easily.

u use normal footwear. i think id know if i had dog poo on my shoe. and at the end of the day my house is clean and the snakes setup doesnt have to be sterile.




philipniceguy said:


> looks good, good use of space:2thumb: and OSB boards are my fav, last ages even without varnish. i like the look of them better than any other wood aswell


yh i have used OSB boards so many times in the past works a treat. ill post more pix 2morro, all the walls have been insulated with 3 inches min of insulation. it should help keep heat in more and even more important the humidity. 
also got lots of wood and logs that will be getting put in and then lastly a drainable pond.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

new insulation on the walls all finished so here is a few pix 


















now just the logs and water feature left


----------



## Race22 (Jan 23, 2012)

That is Sooooo Cool!!! 
You should seal or paint all the raw exposed wood ( the upper platform where he rest on) think about when he pisses and poo's, you want easier clean up and no penitration of urine or poo. Also: lights arn't the best heat source; Go with a "Pro Products" heat panel (Might need 1 lrg. one or 2 smaller panels-Call them THEY ARE THE BEST BAR NONE). Put one heat panel where you have those lights under that inset hole area, and the second heat panel above where he likes to rest on the plateform.
Then it will be Totally Finished.
Very Nice Indeed though; Please at least look into the "Pro Products" heat panels, google it. You won't be disappointed AT ALL.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

Race22 said:


> That is Sooooo Cool!!!
> You should seal or paint all the raw exposed wood ( the upper platform where he rest on) think about when he pisses and poo's, you want easier clean up and no penitration of urine or poo. Also: lights arn't the best heat source; Go with a "Pro Products" heat panel (Might need 1 lrg. one or 2 smaller panels-Call them THEY ARE THE BEST BAR NONE). Put one heat panel where you have those lights under that inset hole area, and the second heat panel above where he likes to rest on the plateform.
> Then it will be Totally Finished.
> Very Nice Indeed though; Please at least look into the "Pro Products" heat panels, google it. You won't be disappointed AT ALL.



the wooden shelf has been sealed with varhish and aquarium sealent round the corners
my heating seems to be working perfect thanks for the advice tho. im only using 500w of heating for the whole thing and after testing it im only using 200w an hour roughly.
bargain for the size of the setup.


----------



## Race22 (Jan 23, 2012)

I hope you didn't take my post the wrong way, it's just that you really need to find out from Pro Products the difference between types of heat, and yes there is a BIG difference. Most people don't understand that. Just give him a call, he is a really nice guy and will talk your ear off but you will walk away knowing the difference of types of heat. Just at least give him a call, after that you can do what ever you want. No, I don't have any affiliation with Pro Products, but did what I'm telling you to do and am glad that I did. I am a TOTAL SATISFIED customer with the heat panel, and most important so is my baby retic.
DO YOU WANT TO SAVE MONEY? that it will cost you running those lights compaired to Pro Products heat panels, not to mention ALOT SAFER TOO.

Nice room though for your big retic.


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

BigBaz said:


> here the setup complete
> 
> image
> image
> ...


job well done, looks great:2thumb:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

chapmand said:


> job well done, looks great:2thumb:


thanks alot hopefully will be totally finish in the few coming weeks


----------

